
How not to get a job with a startup - DanielRibeiro
http://www.snailinaturtleneck.com/blog/2010/10/15/how-not-to-get-a-job-with-a-startup/
======
raganwald
About the boring resumé: This one is tricky, please get feedback from people
with experience in your field before sending out anything that has a flashy or
idiosyncratic format.

What you want is a resumé that says YOU are interesting, not a resumé that is
interesting. In that respect, a resumé with a boring format is a little like
wearing khakis with a turtleneck to a job interview. Yes, your clothes look
like everyone else, but the interviewers should remember you, not your vintage
Sex Pistols tee shirt.

Ideally, the format is plain and easy to read, but you choose your words
carefully to get the screener or interviewer excited about you. Active voice,
listing accomplishments, and so on. So someone reading it thinks YOU are
interesting and exciting. Like all writing, "A good resumé is like a
windowpane." I am not an expert, so alternative perspectives are welcome!

p.s. My own development-oriented resumé isn't very exciting, but then again,
neither am I:

[http://reginald.braythwayt.com/RegBraithwaiteDev0311_en_US.p...](http://reginald.braythwayt.com/RegBraithwaiteDev0311_en_US.pdf)

~~~
acconrad
I write my resumes in LaTeX: vanilla to scare HR, yet hacker-chic to let em
know what's up.

------
jat850
Alternate title: "How not to get a job"

Both concepts mentioned apply in almost any employment situation. A good
employer (that is, one that you would strive to work for) will only be as
engaged in you as you are in them, and as you are in yourself.

------
Smirnoff
Good post. I hate going to my college recruitment sessions. All we have are
boring people attracting boring candidates in government, healthcare, and
defense industry. Really pointless.

Also, I would add that people need to have an online presence, especially if
you are in technology. That's the best resume you can get. It building online
presence is fun and authentic. No bull. Ah, wish somebody would tell me about
it several years ago. I just started.

